# Need to lift the goat



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

where can i find springs thats going to raise my goat up about 1 inch? my back tires are scrubbing the inside fender well when i have hit the gas hard, turn corners with a hump, small dips. i looked at web sites but they only talk about lower the car. i guess 1 in should slove my problem and some anti sways inthe back. give me the info. :cheers:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

How about drag bags?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

my setup is 245/40/18's with a 38mm offset. 18x8.5 wrapped in bf's gforce. i had toyo proxes t1-r same rim same size and did not have any problem cept for a little rub on the fender (rear) lip which has been grind down a lot(may go with 255's or 275's later


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

05GTO said:


> How about drag bags?


did not want to make the ride harder. dont that stiffen the springs?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try Auto anything Air Lift Kits

I seen some on there like the drag bags. 

Or you can try this Coil Springs: Car Parts Direct


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> where can i find springs thats going to raise my goat up about 1 inch? my back tires are scrubbing the inside fender well when i have hit the gas hard, turn corners with a hump, small dips. i looked at web sites but they only talk about lower the car. i guess 1 in should slove my problem and some anti sways inthe back. give me the info. :cheers:


I'm running 18X10 in rims with a 54 mm offset and 275/35 tires and had the same issue as what you're having. With small dips, bumps, etc the tires would rub the inner fender well. I did 2 things fix this:

1) Pulled of the rim to see where the tires where making contact with the inner fender well. I then clearanced these areas, which means I took a hammer and beat the crap out of these areas. After that I sprayed a little undercoating to cover the hammer marks.

2) I replaced the rear springs with stock-height king springs (higher spring rate). Yes the car rode a little rougher, but nothing like after I installed the drag shocks

I hope this helps.


----------



## Stevo (May 11, 2008)

EEZ GOAT said:


> did not want to make the ride harder. dont that stiffen the springs?


I put the pedders 1 1/2 lift springs on my car. I really like them.


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

From your pictures it looks like your rear springs maybe sagging. You might want to look into Pedders suspension. I know they have a variety of springs.
Also I have the BMR bags. I run 7psi and cant really tell the difference in ride quality.


----------

